# Amateur Competitions



## yates bbq (Jan 15, 2015)

Im sure has been talked about numerous times but how do you find them.  I am in the KC Metro area and would love to compete in a few amateur ones before jumping to KCBS comps.   Any help where to find them appreciated.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 15, 2015)

KCBS has a amateur division...  it's called backyarders...  otherwise i just do a google search...


----------



## themule69 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sometimes they are posted here and sometimes it is a google search of your area. You can also find someone at a event close and ask about upcoming events.

I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------

